# Excessive fruit a problem?



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wifey and I went shopping and I guess there were a alot of sales because there was no room in both freezers for all the stuff we came home with. I found a bunch of fruit (Oh no, what to do with that?), and decided to make a quad berry pee. After I had the berries partially thawed did I realize my dilemma. What's done is done, but here is my recipe I threw together.

4 lbs strawberries
3 lbs blueberries
1 lb blackberries
1 lb raspberries
1 bottle lemon concentrate
16 cups sugar to bring to 1.075
6.2 gallons total (I always add a bit more to allow for racking)
3 tsp nutrient now and three later
6 tsp pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp kmeta

It looks glorious, but in retrospect the extra three pounds of fruit have me concerned. I know it will turn out great but anyone know if this will inhibit it's early drinkability, or is that more effected by abv at this point, which I am keeping near 10%? I know my three berry wine I made using 6 lbs per gallon will take aging to be decent, so I'm trying to figure out the difference.

Now I need to figure out what to do with the other140lbs of muscadines in the freezer and Wifey will be happier!


----------



## Arne (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sure it will turn out just fine. Mite have to leave it in the carboy a little longer than normal, but bet it will be really good by summer when the weather turns warm and thoughts turn to skeeter pee. Arne.


----------

